# used sig P226r .. is it worth it?



## jkhall316 (Jan 21, 2017)

Guys 

local gun store selling used sig P226 DAK .40 cals with nightsights and holster. I have got a few pistols from them.. good local store, love the hottie red head holding gun on the webpage.. 

anyways, I love sig.. and I hear the DAK are good triggers in the P226.. thoughts.. ?? I was told by a friend they will accept offers as well...


----------



## jkhall316 (Jan 21, 2017)

mametactical.com


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

How much?


----------



## Craigh (Jul 29, 2016)

I have no real idea about the pistol except I personally do not care for 40 cal anything. Neither would I buy a 357 Sig. Also, I'm not sure I'd buy a hammer-fired handgun anymore. I currently own two Sig P220 pistols, the oldest purchased new way back in 1976, if memory serves. Both are now retired. With the wonderful Sig P320 available in 9mm or 45cal, that would more be inline with my personal opinion. It seems the US military agrees with that. Moreover, you didn't mention price but a used P226 might be similarly priced or even higher than a brand new in the box P320. 

Initially, I could not even find Mame Tactical. Nowhere on their website is their physical location or address mentioned where I could see. I finally found it on their Facebook page and it's located in a small town of Dade City, over in the Green Swamp region west of Walt Disney World. That's not far from Florida Gun Supply in Inverness or Crystal River where I put the boat in when I want to go Gag fishing in the Gulf.  Maybe I'll take a look someday. Oh, and I went ahead and sent them an email suggesting a location and map should be added as soon as possible. Most potential customers won't work as hard as I did to find them and will generally not revisit later to see if an address was added. A new company can't afford one lost possibility. Of course, that redhead might indeed bring some back. LOL


----------



## pblanc (Mar 3, 2015)

If you like all-metal, hammer-fired pistols, the SIG-Sauer P226 and 229 are certainly among the best. I have never shot a double action Kellerman (DAK) pistol. Judging from internet chatter, opinion seems to be divided on the DAK trigger. Some folks really like it.

There have been a lot of good deals on LE trade-ins and certified preowned (CPO) P226 and 229 pistols in the last year or so. The majority have been chambered in .40 S&W. The DAK models seem to consistently be priced about $100 less than the DA/SA models. I have seen LE trade-in DAK P226s and 229s for around $399.00 quite a few times.


----------



## Budd (Dec 17, 2016)

I think that DAK would be fine on a carry weapon, as it may help prevent the trigger from being pulled accidentally, but I personally would not care for it as a range gun.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

While I would like to have one, I likely won't, because of the price, and the fact that CZ's operate the same way, are very accurate and dependable, and cost a lot less.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

The price is always negotiable, the ammo cost,etc. will bypass any costs in the long run. A year later.
So now your stuck with this gun and money isn't an issue anymore.
My opinion would be to shoot this used gun for reliability, don't want an unreliable handgun


----------

